# double acting internal combustion engine



## kanvelchoudhary (Feb 9, 2011)

hi everyone. i am new to this site. i am working on a double acting internal combustion engine. a engine in which all four strokes are occurring simultaneously on both side of the piston. now the problem is what type of seals to be used to seal both the combustion chambers, on both side of piston. shall i go for ceramics or some kind of polymer. seeking suggestions.


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 9, 2011)

If you are familiar with the Snow Tandem Engine, there are some similarities...meaning that there is combustion taking place on both sides of each piston. S-S Machine & Engineering is now selling the seals for that engine and based on the following link that are Viton seals: http://www.cncengines.com/snowengine.html

These may or may not be the size you are looking for but it will at least give you an idea on material.

If you can, please post an intro in the welcome thread and tell us more about you and your interests.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Rustkolector (Feb 17, 2011)

One of the design problems with model double acting IC engines like the Snow double acting tandem, is finding a suitable shaft seal. Suitable seals will be polyacrylic, or Viton which are good for close to 300F. They should have a garter spring. They are not readily available from stock in the small sizes needed for models. The seals originally selected for the Snow engine were obseleted and the supply was soon exhausted by Snow builders. The seals that S/S Machine offers are about the only seals available now for a 5/16" dia. piston rod. Smaller ID seals are not offered with a garter spring, and are quite stiff. 

The piston rod to piston seal is fine with just a reamed hand push fit. Loctite can be added for a tighter seal, but isn't needed. 

You should purchase the Snow Tandem book from Home Shop Machinist Magazine. It might provide some helpful information for your project. 

Jeff


----------



## kanvelchoudhary (Feb 22, 2011)

thankx jim for your interest in my project and giving some tips regarding seal. this a part where i am still struggling. right now i am trying to develop some locking theme to make sure there is a proper seal. i am trying to get as much progress and updates on wankel engine. might be the seals used in wankel engine be of some help.


----------

